# D90 Vs D5100



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey all,

So I've been using a D3000 for about a year now and I'm thinking it's time to move on to something that gives me more control. I'm also looking for something that has better low light performance.

With the entire lineup seemingly on sale at the moment, I'm looking at either a D5100 or D90. I know the 5100 has a newer sensor but I think the D90 will give me much more control. I really could care less about shooting video with it, just in it for the pictures.

Since I'm a bit torn over this, I figured I'd get the thoughts of some of you who are more versed in this than I am.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Are you picking these because of price?


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Mostly based on price yes. Would love to have a D7000 but it's a bit more than I'd like to spend...


----------



## yeeeha (Feb 16, 2007)

I have been using a D90 for four years. It is a very good camera. For low light photography, you can get a pretty clean image at ISO1600. O.K. to the next ISO2000 if lighting is not extremely low.

Here's an image taken last Saturday from Erin, a small town just north of Acton. ISO1600, 15-sec. Couldn't go to a longer exposure because of the spread of the light pollution glow from GTA, even though I pointed the camera north. The next ISO2000 likely would show more noise. We are talking about a very low photon level here.

The D5100 has the same sensor as the D7000. While the D7000 has more features, it is a much more complicated camera than either the D90 or the D5100.

I had looked into upgrading to a D5100 for better high ISO low light performance, and having a swivel LCD. I didn't upgrade because one of my lenses would not autofocus with the D5100.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I wasn't impressed with the D90, That's why I bought an open box D80 10+ used condition for $539.
You can still get a fairly decent D80 second hand in 8+ condition from Henry's for $349. or less.

Good luck with whatever you choose.

Dave


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Mr. Sam, you're on the right track. I'm not familar with the d3000 iso performance, but i can say the d90 had pretty decent high iso performance. I have used a d3100, and hated the camera, due to ergonomics.

Some advantages the d90 has over the d5100

-dual click wheels (very useful)
-diopter
-top lcd
-penta prism = brighter viewfinder

Advantages of the d5100

-high iso
-better dynamic range
-better video

If you truly do want the camera with the better usabilty, its a no brainer imo, the d90 hands down. The only downfall of the d90 is the older sensor.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Lawrence said:


> I wasn't impressed with the D90, That's why I bought an open box D80 10+ used condition for $539.
> You can still get a fairly decent D80 second hand in 8+ condition from Henry's for $349. or less.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you choose.
> ...


Imo, the d80 has no advantage over the d90. The iso noise is better on the d90. The only advantage the d80 has, is its price.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

phuviano said:


> Imo, the d80 has no advantage over the d90. The iso noise is better on the d90. The only advantage the d80 has, is its price.


Really? You didn't do the research obviously, Besides the noise differences
There are other reasons besides price for buying a Nikon D80.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Please give me an example of whats better on the d80.

Also, i commented on iso, because the OP wants something with better iso noise handling. Its clear that the d90 out performs the d80 that regard, and others aspects as well.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

phuviano said:


> Please give me an example of whats better on the d80.
> 
> Also, i commented on iso, because the OP wants something with better iso noise handling. Its clear that the d90 out performs the d80 that regard, and others aspects as well.


Pentaprism and CCD sensor are two I can think of right off the bat.
But I don't want to go into a tit for tat argument, It's really a matter of choice.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Lawrence said:


> Pentaprism and CCD sensor are two I can think of right off the bat.
> But I don't want to go into a tit for tat argument, It's really a matter of choice.





Lawrence said:


> Pentaprism and CCD sensor are two I can think of right off the bat.
> But I don't want to go into a tit for tat argument, It's really a matter of choice.


It is matter of choice, and i don't to argue either, but imo, you're giving the wrong advice.

D90 dxomark.

DxOMark - Nikon D90

D80 dxomark

DxOMark - Nikon D80

Dxomark is the industry standard when comparing camera sensors. The d90 has a penta prism. The ccd being better than cmos is ancient history. You can't based a sensor ability by judging if its a ccd or cmos. The nikon d4 uses a cmos sensor. By your statement above, your d80 is better than the d4's sensor, i don't think so.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

I ended up going with the D90 as the extra controls ended up being more important to me in the end. Got a great price on it so it all worked out nicely!

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

phuviano said:


> It is matter of choice, and i don't to argue either, but imo, you're giving the wrong advice.
> 
> D90 dxomark.
> 
> ...


I guess you are right, I just wanted the pentaprism more than anything I guess.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Mrsam said:


> I ended up going with the D90 as the extra controls ended up being more important to me in the end. Got a great price on it so it all worked out nicely!
> 
> Thanks for all the advice!


Well, That's good, Glad to hear you got a good deal.
Have fun with it and enjoy all the lenses you can use with it.


----------



## michifir (Jun 2, 2012)

Definitely D90! As a photographer, I have to say the D90 has so much more capabilities than the D5100. Commander mode with up to 3 flashes, and can autofocus old AF lenses which is a huge thing for me, so much more choices on lenses and cheaper lenses too.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

michifir said:


> Definitely D90! As a photographer, I have to say the D90 has so much more capabilities than the D5100. Commander mode with up to 3 flashes, and can autofocus old AF lenses which is a huge thing for me, so much more choices on lenses and cheaper lenses too.


I didn't know it was able to auto focus old AF lenses too, Nice.
I just bought a Nikon AF-D NIKKOR 35-105mm f/3.5-4.5 for $77. on ebay recently,
Saw the same lens listed at Henry's online store for $249.

It's great being able to buy all those older lenses and use them on a modern DSLR


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I remember now why I bought my Nikon D80,
It was because the battery life is phenomenal with this camera.

I really wanted the Nikon D200, But after reading the reviews, I bought the D80.
I didn't want a video feature in a camera, So I passed on the D90.

That's not to say I wouldn't buy a D90, I would if I could,
But, I managed to get the D80 in pristine unused condition for a fraction of the full price.

I jumped on the chance of getting it before weighing the differences.

Oh well, I'm still happy with my choice,
Even if I have to compensate for the over exposures that the D80 does.


----------



## julian_photo (May 4, 2006)

The D90 is a great camera and the price is right these days. I currently have a D7000 and had a D200 before that. I have to agree that the extra control without having to go into menus is always going to be a huge bonus for me. The low light performance on the D90 isn't steller but its not any worse than the D5100 really.


----------

